# 6 way pallet plans



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Any replies???


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Mine are 49"x47" thats with a 4" space between the back of the hives.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Are those for 10 frame or 8 frames?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Those dimensions are for 10-frame equipment.


----------

